# New Opencart shirt designer



## prteez (Aug 15, 2012)

So who is interested in a new Opencart tshirt designer


----------



## bobntoms (Apr 1, 2016)

I would be.


----------



## JackyBrown (Jan 23, 2014)

Interested
JB


Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums app


----------



## savvytees3 (Dec 26, 2013)

I would be interested as well. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## drdeath19134 (Mar 23, 2009)

Think every one that installed opentshirt would be. me included


----------



## prteez (Aug 15, 2012)

Sorry they would have to take that up with Tom. This is my own design that I am working on with html 5 and bootstrap. Will work with Opencart 2 and mobile. Should be done shortly.


----------



## drdeath19134 (Mar 23, 2009)

prteez said:


> Sorry they would have to take that up with Tom. This is my own design that I am working on with html 5 and bootstrap. Will work with Opencart 2 and mobile. Should be done shortly.


Guess message came across wrong. Just meant that it would be receives as good as opentshirt did..


----------



## prteez (Aug 15, 2012)

drdeath19134 said:


> Guess message came across wrong. Just meant that it would be receives as good as opentshirt did..


No problem here is a screen shot of what I have so far. 
Kinda blah but that is just default OC template.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

There are already a number of them out there and they all have their benefits and problems. Most of them I've seen are either too expensive or the more economical ones do not work correctly. The one I thought had the most promise, I think they had a bunch of chimpanzees with sunglasses testing them because very basic functionality, like pricing, simply did not work. When I questioned the developer, his answer always was that I simply did not understand the product. Funny, but weeks later he would usually come out with an update and fixed things he insisted to me worked correctly in the first place. But what do I know, I've been testing software for 25+ years 

The problem with a thread like this is the more you discuss it, the more it borders on self-promotion which is against forum rules... Just my $0.02


----------



## drdeath19134 (Mar 23, 2009)

prteez said:


> No problem here is a screen shot of what I have so far.
> Kinda blah but that is just default OC template.


So how is it coming along any new pictures??


----------



## prteez (Aug 15, 2012)

Working ont had to go back to my real job so hoping to have in 30 days just have to do a pricing matrix and couple othe functions


----------



## drdeath19134 (Mar 23, 2009)

prteez said:


> Working ont had to go back to my real job so hoping to have in 30 days just have to do a pricing matrix and couple othe functions


Sounds like a lot of work ahead for you.. Are you going to use opencart for this module? Also recommend ant theme in particular.


----------



## prteez (Aug 15, 2012)

Currently it is set for opencart 2.0 and it should work with any theme as I am working to make it fullyintegratable so the theme should style the module. In the parts that it doesn't it can be styled through css. Once I get this one done I will be looking at porting it for othe ecommerce.


----------



## brushyourideas (Oct 18, 2016)

Can you share something more about the Opencart tshirt designer?


----------



## prteez (Aug 15, 2012)

brushyourideas said:


> Can you share something more about the Opencart tshirt designer?


what would you like me to share?


----------



## brushyourideas (Oct 18, 2016)

prteez said:


> what would you like me to share?


Which type of features you want in product designer?
Do you have ready website or planning to start new?

Something like that information will help us to suggest you best one.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

brushyourideas said:


> Which type of features you want in product designer?
> Do you have ready website or planning to start new?
> 
> Something like that information will help us to suggest you best one.


The gentleman is going to be offering software, not seeking to buy one.


----------

